# Porqué, mi pedal fuzz agarra ruido - radio ?



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Ago 19, 2012)

Hola, les venia a preguntar porqué el pedal fuzz que hice agarra señal de radio.
*Acá les muestro el diagrama:*







Como ya dije el problema es que, cuando yo conecto el pedal y en el amplificador se escucha radio.
Cuando toco la guitarra suena el efecto fuzz pero de fondo también suena la radio, para mi son los diodos 1N4148 que son de silicio, gracias por ayudar!


----------



## crimson (Ago 19, 2012)

Hola m4x, por lo que veo hay dos posibilidades 1) está oscilando, lo que se soluciona agregando un pequeño capacitor de 47pF como ves en el esquema o 2) el blindaje no es bueno, cosa que veo porque en la entrada y la salida usaste cable de parlante, cuando en realidad vá cable blindado tipo de micrófono, justamente para que no capte interferencias. La malla va soldada a masa y el vivo a la entrada o salida. ¿El gabinete es plástico o metálico? Uno metálico es mejor. Saludos C


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Ago 19, 2012)

Gracias Crimson voy a probar lo que me sugeriste y te digo si me funciona


----------



## crimson (Ago 19, 2012)

Hola m4x, ahí te mando un dibujo. ¿Tenés tester? De ser así, fijate con el medidor de continuidad y tocá la pata 4 del integrado, es la que está en el otro extremo del punto, y fijate si hay continuidad con las roscas de las fichas de entrada y salida.
El cable blindado tiene un cable aislado adentro y una malla de cable desnudo por afuera. La malla va a masa (pata 4 del integrado) y el cable aislado a entrada o salida según el caso. 
Saludos C


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Ago 19, 2012)

Gracias por tu ayuda, ya entendí.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Sep 17, 2020)

Consulta arme ese circuito tal cual el esquema, funcina bien hasta que subis al máximo el pote de 1k, tira un pitido muy fuerte y hasta llegas a escuchar una FM en el amplificador, usa transistores bc549, bc337, 2n2222a y no lo logré sacar, si mejora cuando bajo la resistencia de 10 k a 600 ohm, que puede estar mal?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2020)

​Coloca en ambos transistores un cerámico de 100pF entre colector y base


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Sep 17, 2020)

Si lo probé y hace el pidido igual, puse 100pf, 1 no, sigue igual, el bc549 fue el que mejor funcionó, pero mucho volumen tenía, demasiado ganancia!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2020)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> Si lo probé y hace el pidido igual, puse 100pf,_* 1 no,*_ sigue igual, el bc549 fue el que mejor funcionó, pero mucho volumen tenía, demasiado ganancia!


¿ Que significa eso ?


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Sep 17, 2020)

Probe de 100p y 1n los capacitores, si escribí mal


----------



## sebsjata (Sep 17, 2020)

Para que el zener de 9.1V? no tiene que ver con el problema pero está demás.

en este diagrama no esta el capacitor de 1n que conecta el emisor del segundo transistor al capacitor de 22uF.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Sep 17, 2020)

Los capacitores los saqué todos, el zener lo saque también, probé de todo, pensaba colocar una resistencia de 100 ohm a masa en el pote de 1k

Salvo que haya echo mal el pcb, mande hacer 5 placas


----------



## matiasg (Ene 19, 2022)

Soy completamente prinicpiante y estoy haciendo un pedal de guitarra, ceustion que compre todos los componentes y no entiendo por que cuando lo conecto, se esuchca unicamente una interferencia, que disminuye cuando conecto la fuente 9v. Adjunto mi protoboeard y el circuito


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 19, 2022)

Para empezar tenes una resistencia de 100k -supongo que R2- en serie con una de 10K -supongo que R3-, me suena que esa resistencia de 10k debería ser de 100k.

A la entrada tenes una resistencia de 100k como R1. Quizá esa sea la de 10k. Y en R4 pusiste una de 1.5Ohms. Con esas dos la ganancia es prácticamente nula.

El resto se me hace difícil seguirlo. Pero si es lo que digo el volumen va a estar muy bajo y no oírse casi nada a la salida.

Busca las tablas de colores de las resistencias y revisa bien los valores. (No aparecen en la imagen que subiste).


----------



## matiasg (Ene 19, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Para empezar tenes una resistencia de 100k -supongo que R2- en serie con una de 10K -supongo que R3-, me suena que esa resistencia de 10k debería ser de 100k.
> 
> A la entrada tenes una resistencia de 100k como R1. Quizá esa sea la de 10k. Y en R4 pusiste una de 1.5Ohms. Con esas dos la ganancia es prácticamente nula.
> 
> ...


Hola amigo, hice lo que vos me dijiste, y la interferencia casi desaparecio, no tengo ninguna resitencia de 10k, es una resistencia de 1k, lo que si es que desues de un rato de esa interferencia, el sonido se torna muy distorsionado y el amplificador operacional se calienta muchisimo, sigue sin sonar 

Los valores on estos:

2  resistencias de 100K, 1/4 W (R2, R3)
1  resistencia de 1 K, 1/4 W (R3)
1  resistencia de 1 M, 1/4 W (R4)
1  condensador electrolítico de 100 uF, 16 V (C1)
2  condensadores de 0.47 uF (cerámica) (C2, C3)
2  diodos 1N4148 (D1, D2)
1 amplificador operacional 741 o similar (IC

Ninguno figura como R1 asi que tuve que iontentar adivinar jajaja


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 19, 2022)

Descarta ese circuito que ni siquiera sabes los valores correspondiente, y arma los que hay en el foro, probado y aprobado


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 19, 2022)

matiasg dijo:


> Ninguno figura como R1 asi que tuve que iontentar adivinar jajaja


R3 esta repetida en la lista. Para mi, R1 es la de 1K.

El pin3 lo tienes a GND, esta mal conectado.

Nuevamente, busca una tabla de colores o un "calculador" online para ver los valores de las resistencias, desarma todo y vuelve a montarlo.
Sentarse a buscar errores que uno a cometido hasta que funcione es una buena forma de aprender.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 20, 2022)

Hola a todos , "R1" es de 1Kohmios y la ganancia dese amplificador es "R4" / "R1" .
Ahora si lo circuito integrado si recalienta en demasiado seguramente hay algun error en la montagen .
Ojalá ese CI aun este bueno ,pero  por las dudas jo recomendo altamente a rechequear detenidamente la montagen y si possible canbiar lo circuito integrado por otro nuevo .
!Suerte en los desahollos!


----------

